# Places Dear To Your Heart



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Thiught it would be interesting to see places that are dear to our hearts. Here are a few of mine.







This photo was taken on a farm I have hunted on since 1976. It has changed owners three times, the last just recently. I just obtained permission from the new owner a week ago.







This photo is on a farm that I just hunted on during spring turkey season. It is the farm I took the woodchucks on last week. I've only been hunting this farm for the last 8 years.














These two photos were taken at the place that is dearest to my heart. These were taken on trail cameras at my property where my hunting cabin is located. The blood, sweat and tears that went into making this land into what it is are unbelievable. From a brush choked unkept piece of land into a top notch hunting spot.

Lets see some places that are near and dear to you.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think you have gotten a pic of the rare American albino sasquatch...lol. Great topic hortontoter !
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually Bones, this is the only sasquatch I ever captured on my trail cameras.







P.S. It is Stonegod in the flesh.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Something doesn't quite add up there SG...LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hortontoter said:


> Actually Bones, this is the only sasquatch I ever captured on my trail cameras.
> View attachment 4962
> 
> P.S. It is Stonegod in the flesh.


That picture reminds me of someone.... who is also a god to many. Is that a one finger salute ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> I think you have gotten a pic of the rare American albino sasquatch...lol. Great topic hortontoter !
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


 I was thinking it was santa lost in the woods. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> OH!!!! NOW that wasn't called for!!!!lol besides I don't think Santa is 6'7"!!!


 Hard to tell when he's in his sleigh.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> HEY buddy!!!!???.....I post my reply......go to check it out....and find this crap!!!LOL......now you got to post a pic of me now that my tore up foot has healed and I'm a slimmer pretty man!!!lol Seriously.....that year long torn ligament...... not laboring with my crews and limping around........ sucked!!!!....yes a whole frigging year!!! Even my dang dog put on 20lbs.lol


 Jeez, relax, it wouldn't look as bad if the trees in the background were bigger!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Somerset&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x486d89d8d54094bf:0xb8c449cb04e31a99,Somerset&gl=uk&ei=om3IT_f2OMHN0QXaiazPAQ&oi=geocode_result&ved=0CCYQ8gEwAQ


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHAHA, you guys do have some pretty land around there. My neighbor and also my cousin head down to southeast Ohio every year to bowhunt and get pics of some really nice hill country. Here it's either flat and open or swampy. Not a whole lot in between.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, 150 year old oaks. Sure, buddy!!

You should come down to Ohio Bones. We will show you how us ******** get things done. By the way, just curious, are you any where near DeWitt?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> You just don't understand.......those trees around me are huge!!!lol


Now......And correct me if I'm wrong...but, if those trees are huge and from looking at the picture you make about an even half dozen of them....doesn't that make you seem even huger(is that a word), OK larger... Wouldn't you seem smaller if say those were toothpicks with bark...Just sayin'....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just south of Lansing. Dewitt is real close by. Within 1/2 hour..
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Any body can grow big trees, we grow them 2 inches in dia. and they can be 200 years old. They are called black spruce and grow in wetlands that do not drain very good.


----------

